

How to write web crawler in Java - evadimares
http://www.programcreek.com/2009/11/how-to-write-a-java-crawler/

======
dozzie
The easiest way seems to be using

    
    
      Runtime.getRuntime().exec("perl -MWWW::Mechanize -e ...");

